# New 2.5 - 3" Dorado



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope you got a lake dedicated for this one man-LOL

Looks good though-Nice pick up-


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol if and when he gets bigger, i plan to sell or give him back to SharkAquarium....if i move into a house by the time this dorado gets huge....i think i can find it a nice big tank


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Love these nutters

Its going to be fun to watch him turn into a monster!
It wont take long!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Dorado are a blast to have. I would start to put in tankmates now with him so later when you do get that 240+ gal tank he might be used to them and won't obliterate his roommates.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice dorado so small


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

sweeeeeet



> Its going to be fun to watch him turn into a monster!
> It wont take long!


i 2nd this!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

SLANTED said:


> Dorado are a blast to have. I would start to put in tankmates now with him so later when you do get that 240+ gal tank he might be used to them and won't obliterate his roommates.


Agree.. I know of several dorados that live with tank mates. Granted they're only 14-16"'ers probably and they're tank mates are other large fish but it can be done. Can I ask how much for him?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Dorado are a blast to have. I would start to put in tankmates now with him so later when you do get that 240+ gal tank he might be used to them and won't obliterate his roommates.


Agree.. I know of several dorados that live with tank mates. Granted they're only 14-16"'ers probably and they're tank mates are other large fish but it can be done. Can I ask how much for him?
[/quote]

I got him for 64.00 (after tax) from SharkAquarium!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

congrats on the beast!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks very nice, I've always liked those fish, just never liked the size :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

these things are FIERCE!... i gave it half a Silverside and wow...ive never seen a fish (not even a piranha) attack something this quick...

check the pics, u can see the tail fin of the silverside hanging out of the Dorado's mouth


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool looking little dorado.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

here are some GOOD pics i got of the dorado...one with flash, the other withought flash.



















This guy eats anything thrown into the tank...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

That really is an amazing little fish you have there. I'm really suprised that even at that small size they are very fierce. I would figure taken their schooling nature that they would be fairly docile at that size, eating small meaty foodstuffs and just living on scraps until they got bigger. Its really interesting to see such predatory qualities in a youngin like that. Very lucky to get a fish like that, he is awesome. I'd like to see what they are like the the wild.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Seems like it's already time for a feeding vid!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesome! Keep us updated on the growth.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tibs said:


> That really is an amazing little fish you have there. I'm really suprised that even at that small size they are very fierce. I would figure taken their schooling nature that they would be fairly docile at that size, eating small meaty foodstuffs and just living on scraps until they got bigger. Its really interesting to see such predatory qualities in a youngin like that. Very lucky to get a fish like that, he is awesome. I'd like to see what they are like the the wild.


thanx, yea he's a beast, check the vid...

http://media.putfile.com/Dorado-krill


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow. That is one voracious little fish. He swims fast like our lunar wrasse, but gobbles up huge chunks of food. Cool fish!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I remember my old lunar wrasse, those guys are cool as heck.

This dorado is a spaz! I forget how hyper they are. Very healthy fella.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Heres a new vid!

http://media.putfile.com/Dorado-Silverside

Dorado Getting fed a silverside piece...

also a quick pic...


----------

